# OK GO! with rescues



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Saw this on FB, and had to share:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The amazing part is that the music video is done in ONE take-- no cuts!

There is an article about the process it took to film the video here:
New OK Go Awesome Video Is Full of Awesome Dogs


----------

